# Storm Re-Signs Australian Center Suzy Batkovic



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Seattle Storm head coach and director of player personnel Brian Agler announced today the re-signing of 6-4 Australian center Suzy Batkovic. Per team policy, terms of the deals were not disclosed. 
"Suzy's always been on our radar," said Agler. "She's an international star and has played at the highest level of international completion, including Euroleague, the gold-medal matches in the Olympics and the 2002 World Championship. She's going to give us some great depth at the post position and can be a starter for us or play quality minutes off of the bench. I like Suzy's versatility offensively as she has the ability to step out and shoot the basketball or put her back to the basket. She is a great addition to our team."

Batkovic played in 29 games for the Storm in 2005, averaging 6.9 points and 3.2 rebounds per game. She scored a career-high 16 points at Houston on June 28 and pulled down a career-high nine rebounds at San Antonio on June 30. Selected by the Storm as the 22nd overall pick in the 2003 WNBA Draft, Batkovic is currently averaging 17.4 points and 7.0 rebounds per game with her EuroCup team, Cras Basket, located in Taranto, Italy.

"I've wanted to come back and this summer is a good time for me to return to Seattle," said Batkovic. "This is an exciting time in my life - as soon as I finish my season in Europe I go home to get married and come straight to Seattle. I'm really looking forward to joining my new Storm teammates and working toward a WNBA championship."
The Seattle Storm will open its 2009 WNBA schedule on Saturday, June 6 in a 1 p.m. matchup versus the Monarchs at ARCO Arena in Sacramento. The Storm returns to Seattle on Sunday, June 7 for its first KeyArena home game at 6 p.m., also against the Monarchs. The team's June 7, 2009 home opener falls on the 10th anniversary of the city of Seattle being selected as one of four cities to receive a WNBA expansion team in 2000.


----------



## ClintDogg (Oct 9, 2005)

I know this chick hey.

I interviewed her at a game, then she was at the club i was DJing at too.

Shes from Newcastle, where i live too.


----------

